# How much are these PSB Speakers worth?



## Tsuioku

Helping my friend clean out her storage room and stumbled upon a set of speakers. I tried searching online but couldn't really find much information on them so they're prolly very old. They were rarely used and still in great condition as they were wrapped in plastic when in storage.

 Here are the models of the speakers:
 2 x PSB 800 Tower Speakers (Wood grain)
 1 x PSB 100 Center Channel (Black)
 1 x Subsonic II Subwoofer (Black)

 And yes... if you're local, these are for sale...


----------



## aych

as to actual market value, I'm definetly not too sure. But unless you really need to let them go, I'd keep them. I've got a full setup of psb's down there. They're almost 20 years now, and they just get better and better. you dont find speakers that are made from the exact same woodgrain anymore.


----------



## Wodgy

Are those the original PSB 800 or are they the updated PSB "Century" 800i? Just curious. It probably won't affect the sale price. Those are actually pretty good speakers. I had the similar PSB Century 600i for quite a while and really enjoyed them. The only problem was a dip in the midrange caused by the inevitable power response issue when you cross a tweeter to 8 inch woofers, but that was minor. They do have a bit of a darker sound which you may like. That kind of sound is hard to find these days; the trend is towards a much brighter sound. You may want to keep them yourself. As for market value, they two towers are probably worth $250 but realistically you'll probably have to sell them for around $190 or so.


----------



## Tsuioku

I believe they're the originals...
 The sticker on the back of the towers only says "PSB 800" and the centre says "PSB 100"... I can get you the serials if that will help any.

 They're my friend's... and I can't afford them myself... ><
 She'll be fine with $190... Just a question of finding a buyer...
 You don't wanna know how much she originally wanted to sell those towers for... lol...
 It started with two towers.. then we dug up a centre... then a sub... Now she's telling me she might have a receiver she can throw in...

 If you know anybody... feel free to shoot me a PM with an offer... Only catch is that they will have to come to Vancouver to pick them up...


----------



## Sherwood

PSB's are, as you may know, Canada's audio firstborn. Paul Barton basically designed Canada's National Research Lab. Maybe you can get it up to $200 on national pride.

 That subsonic II is also a nearly current model, and a nice sub at that. You can probably get another $150 out of it.

 Not that it's worth anything, but I'm a proud PSB owner, as are many others who value no-nonsense sound.


----------



## Wodgy

Yes, you should sell the sub on its own. That's a good sub. It's worth a fair $200 just by itself. The center channel you'll probably have to throw in with the mains though.


----------



## Tsuioku

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'll probably just sell the whole set for $360 hoping for a quick sale.
 Time to post it up on BST...


----------

